# Best solution for dog that jumps fence?



## Saduenas (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello I have a German shepherd that likes to jump the fence when given the opportunity and by this I mean if nothing is blocking the gates she will jump because the opp is there. Right now there are chairs pots and things blocking the fence the problem is that this prevents up from entering and exiting our backyard. So far this is the only thing that has worked. We have chain link fence and she only jumps from the latch gate. I wanted to know how PVC could help or if I need to add to the fence and have it bend down towards the floor like barbed wire but I won't use barbed wire don't want her to get get hurt also I think she might slip with PVC what other solutions are there. 

She is only outside when we r not home and around 2 am because she is a night owl and will not come inside at night she likes the coool nights. 

Recently today someone came and told us about the dog jumping and hopefully they won't do anything so I need a quick fix. Honestly I don't think it's fair because she jumped two to three times in the past three months while other dogs in the neighborhood roam the streets and these two dogs taunt my dog because she's in the backyard it annoying the owners don't care if they run around he neighborhood unleashed.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Run a couple of strands of electric horse fencing just inside your fence, about 1 foot off the ground and another about a foot and a half above that. Pretty cheap, and very effective.

Or Buy a No Jump harness. Get a good quality one as dogs can chew right thru the cheap ones.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Ditto the electric fence. Keeps all of my malinois in, a section of my fence is only 4 feet. Could be easily cleared by all of them.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

You can use an electric fence, or you could give the GSD more exercise.
Many dogs jump fences because they are bored and haven't been given proper stimulation throughout the day. A proper walk, and then some play throughout the day should keep him happy.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Even with 6 hours a day training and exercise, mine jump because they like to lol.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

OK , this is a quick fix...

Go to store and buy 1 inch PVC as per need. Cut to fit an extension to the top of fence. Have the outside pieces extend down 2 feet on to fence so you can attach. Depending on how high you extend above top of fence you may want to configure a top bar and a second bar so you would have 2 horizontal bars , you can be creative as this is just cut and glue,,,Very Fast. Drill a hole in PVC and wire to fence or use ty-raps to hold in place as either will work. Do a dry fit first to make sure that you can still open gate , then glue it up and you are set. This is cheap and fast. Do it early in the day and let dog out and see what happens.

If this works well and you do not like the white color , just paint with aluminum color spray paint suitable for plastic and reattach.


Good Luck , oldhounddog


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Even with 6 hours a day training and exercise, mine jump because they like to lol.


Definitely need some more structure or more intense exercise.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Get a taller fence.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

EdDTS said:


> Definitely need some more structure or more intense exercise.


Have you owned malinois? No matter the exercise or training regime, they still play. There is a tree in the yard that is down, they jump back and forth over it for fun lol. Over the past two weeks we have been on three searches, two lasted over twelve hours. After a twenty minute nap, back to crazy hyper games.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

I had a similar problem with a portion of my fence that a pole was broken so my dog could bend it end use it to help him get over. Silly dog wouldn't jump back because it didn't bend both ways. 

We got some 5 foot farm fencing (original fence is 4 foot chain link) and zip tied it to the existing fence and wove some tension bars through it to keep it from bending forward. We are 3 months in now and no more escapes.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

EdDTS said:


> Definitely need some more structure or more intense exercise.


Look out, we've got an expert over here. Lol


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Look out, we've got an expert over here. Lol


Usually I agree with more exercise and bored dogs. Honestly, some high drive dogs really just keep going. Look at border collies, meant.to herd all day. Malinois can work all day. Huskies can run all day. Ones that are in shape, seriously just don't wear out.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

A word of caution about leashing/harnessing the dog in the yard - make sure it can't reach the fence in any direction. There was a story about a dog on this forum a few months back that hung itself jumping over a fence while leashed.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't leave an escape artist dog out in the yard all day, unattended. You might try a covered run.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Usually I agree with more exercise and bored dogs. Honestly, some high drive dogs really just keep going. Look at border collies, meant.to herd all day. Malinois can work all day. Huskies can run all day. Ones that are in shape, seriously just don't wear out.


And some dogs escape because they like it. Kabota gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation and the whole time I was chasing him when he escaped, it was very obvious that he was playing a game with me, a very fun game that he thought I was enjoying. Some dogs are just like that.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> And some dogs escape because they like it. Kabota gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation and the whole time I was chasing him when he escaped, it was very obvious that he was playing a game with me, a very fun game that he thought I was enjoying. Some dogs are just like that.


Agree completely! Mine would jump over, and back in, they didn't leave lol.


----------



## Saduenas (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone I was thinking as a quick fix a trolley tie up so that she can still run about the yard but not jump the fence or get anywhere near it.

I am going to ask someone i know that works at lowes to see if they have any dog runs that are damaged or slightly damaged so i can get it cheaper or free.

let you all know what happens.

Has anyone tried Coyote rollers that is another thing i wanted to try but my fence is only 4 feet tall and they say to use a fence that is at least 5.

we cant afford to heighten our fence right now.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

When Maisy learned to jump the fence I looked into coyote rollers. When I contacted the company I was told that it isn't worth it unless the fence is at least 5-6' high because with the shorter fences they can just sail clear over it. It wasn't exactly budget friendly, but we ended up getting a new 6' privacy fence - which I have seen her experiment with finding her way over, also. So we may be getting coyote rollers after all. Sigh.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

sassafras said:


> It wasn't exactly budget friendly, but we ended up getting a new 6' privacy fence - which I have seen her experiment with finding her way over, also. So we may be getting coyote rollers after all. Sigh.


Little pooker. I feel your pain. I know that gleam in the eye that says, "Oh yeah, I could clear that easy." I've watched Poca sail with ease over 4-5' fences and she once almost cleared a 12' fence with the help of a garbage can that was next to the fence. Big sigh.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

winniec777 said:


> Little pooker. I feel your pain. I know that gleam in the eye that says, "Oh yeah, I could clear that easy." I've watched Poca sail with ease over 4-5' fences and she once almost cleared a 12' fence with the help of a garbage can that was next to the fence. Big sigh.


This is totally off subject, and hijacking this thread, but your dog absolutely captivates me. I could stare at your sig forever.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

winniec777 said:


> Little pooker. I feel your pain. I know that gleam in the eye that says, "Oh yeah, I could clear that easy." I've watched Poca sail with ease over 4-5' fences and she once almost cleared a 12' fence with the help of a garbage can that was next to the fence. Big sigh.


Every once in awhile I catch her dancing around on her hind legs a few feet away from the fence looking at the top like she's doing her physics homework. One day she almost got her front paws up on the cross beam or whatever you call it that's like 1' from the top. I _think_ she's too short to make it, but I've measured for the coyote rollers and am budgeting for them just in case. Effing dog!!!


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

Mine I am sure can clear a 4 ft fence he just hasn't figured it out yet and I am hoping to keep it that way. If he does I will have to replace the fence. My neighbors GSP clears it with ease. She even balances on the top of it. She sits on it like a perch. 

To the OP we spent about $40 at Lowes fixing ours.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Every once in awhile I catch her dancing around on her hind legs a few feet away from the fence looking at the top like she's doing her physics homework. One day she almost got her front paws up on the cross beam or whatever you call it that's like 1' from the top. I _think_ she's too short to make it, but I've measured for the coyote rollers and am budgeting for them just in case. Effing dog!!!


LOL - I know that dance! I've looked at those rollers. I think I would need special ones the size of a large log that would spin madly if she even looked like she wanted to go over. Take that, circus dog!!




HollowHeaven said:


> This is totally off subject, and hijacking this thread, but your dog absolutely captivates me. I could stare at your sig forever.


Aw, thanks! She does love the beach. I just wish we lived closer to one now. When we lived in CA, we took her there 4-5 times a week. I'm sure she misses it.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Look out, we've got an expert over here. Lol


I don't know why you think it's amusing. A Mal is a high energy breed, and 6 hours isn't much for an average Mal, obviously one would require much more structure and intense exercise, if it's jumping fences everyday. If it likes jumping, then that behavior could be redirected into a more positive exercise, like making the majority backyard into an obstacle course, so the dog has to figure out how to get through it and they satisfy their jumping needs at the same time.
However, I had no idea the dog was used on searches, those dogs have such intense drives that they don't run out of juice, and sitting at home at all IS boring to them, so obviously they are gonna jump out and try to find their own work, no amount of structure or exercise truly calms those intense drives for long. Doing a 12 hour search shows how they have near unlimited drive.
Keep sarcastic comments to yourself please.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

EdDTS said:


> Keep sarcastic comments to yourself please.


Now _that's_ amusing.

You were speaking to someone who is very experienced in the breed, and you came off as very uppity. In other words a 'know it all', and I found that amusing.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I still like the internal electric fence, invisible fence method to keep the dog away from the fence.

Another thing that *might* work is chicken wire... you can build a large frame and put some on the ground, about an inch or two off the ground, that way you can walk on it... however, most dogs don't like to walk or dig on chicken wire...


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

we also did the electric/horse fence and it worked well. Eventually our dog "learned" she would get shocked and we didn't have to keep it on (though this was discovered by accident after a storm shorted out the receiver.)

A word of caution- if you have kids or neighbors, put a few orange flags or ties on your fence for the first few weeks! I learned the hard way as an 8 year old not to lean up against the wire- it only happened once, though


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Now _that's_ amusing.
> 
> You were speaking to someone who is very experienced in the breed, and you came off as very uppity. In other words a 'know it all', and I found that amusing.


I apologize I don't know anyone's credentials. I can admit that. I don't see how you could expect me to know, seeing as my time on this forum has been very short and I don't post much.
You don't know my credentials or my experience either. You make assumptions. I give advice treating everyone the same, as I don't know everyone's lives and their knowledge. You should try the same instead of sarcastic comments.
A simple, "this person is very experienced with breed, they know what they are doing" is much better than, "Look out, We got an expert over here, lololololololol." That keeps everything respectful and everything should be respectful, as I believe we are all adults here.

However, this is all off-topic, so I'd rather not get into this any further, and I'd rather neither of us get a warning or ban from the mods. A lot of advice has been given and hopefully it helped the original poster with their problems.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

EdDTS said:


> "Look out, We got an expert over here, lololololololol."


Definitely exactly what I said.

And I'll leave it here.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

SAME! Fab quote, fab pic.



HollowHeaven said:


> This is totally off subject, and hijacking this thread, but your dog absolutely captivates me. I could stare at your sig forever.


----------

